
When Better is Worse -- Thoughts on the Facebook Redesign - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/04/why_better_is_w.html
======
aston
I think Facebook feels just as much like a database as it did before. I'm not
sure any of my friends were ever looking at what I was looking at...

------
Alex3917
I started a blog this morning. :-)

Still working on figuring out how to edit the CSS template so I can make the
margins a readable width...

~~~
gibsonf1
Given their history of angering 100's of thousands with a change last year and
then fixing it to make even more happy with them, I'm sure they'll simply
tweak their new features to gain that many more converts. In a way, you could
argue that this is great for them in that they get so much PR for angering
users (for free) even though they were so careful checking with users before
the change, and that bad PR gets them more users who are curious to see what
all the fuss is about, etc.

